# My Turbo S Pics



## r0nd3L (Nov 1, 2005)

*Engine & Transmission*
-Unitronic Stage 1+
-42 Draft Designs 3" Turbo-Back
-Eurosport Intake
-HPA Short Shifter (02M)
-Elf 5W-40 Oil
*Suspension & Wheels*
-18x8" OZ Superleggera wheels wrapped Michelin Pilot Sport 225/40R18 Tires
-15" Steelies with 195/60R15 Bridgestone Blizzak Revo for winter
-Bilstein Sport shocks/struts
-H&R Race Springs
*Exterior*
-Caractere Rear Spoiler with Brake Light
-Shorty Aluminium Antenna
-Front clear corners
*Interior*
-Euro Light Switch
-Bernt 3-Gauge Pod
-Stewart Warner Boost, Oil Pressure, and Water Temperature Gauges
-Doors deadened with RAAMat BXT, both inside and outside door skins
*Electronics & Lighting*
-OEM Bi-Xenon Setup
-Alpine CDA-9855 Deck
-Luminics 2500K Halogen Fog Light Bulbs
-Amber city lights



































































































_Modified by r0nd3L at 12:18 AM 7-26-2007_


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

i always loved that spoiler. Car looks like it is heading in a good direction. Get it dropped and enjoy it.


----------



## 2002turboS (May 20, 2002)

*Re: (bugasm99)*

How much difference with the automatic spoiler, and aftermarket one, when driving? I have always wondered about this....









I'm liking those wheels! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







Next mod: Clear corners!


----------



## r0nd3L (Nov 1, 2005)

Well, I haven't noticed any difference with the spoiler on, but I haven't driven at speed higher than 100 with it.
I'm debating on whether I should go with clear corners or smoked ones. If I go smoked, I'd get black/crystal side-markers and probably joey mod the headlights as well. On the other hand, if I went with clear corners then I wouldn't have to do anything else. Kinda hard to decide. I'm doing some photoshop now to see which would look better.


----------



## r0nd3L (Nov 1, 2005)

*Re: (2002turboS)*

Well, here is a smoked example:








Well, it doesn't look too much smoked but you know what I mean.
Problem is, though, that I can't seem to find smoked ones, so my only option would be get clear ones and Niteshade them.


_Modified by r0nd3L at 1:24 AM 2-25-2006_


----------



## Loren Wallace (Oct 15, 2005)

the wheels look great, match very well, nice ride http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## SILVERTURBO1 (Jul 12, 2005)

*Re: (J Eagan)*

Kinda looks like my bro's ride, minus the rims. Here is what his looks like. He lives out in Cali, I think his is an 04 model.





_Modified by SILVERTURBO1 at 7:47 AM 2-27-2006_


_Modified by SILVERTURBO1 at 7:47 AM 2-27-2006_


----------



## Lorem (Nov 19, 2003)

*Re: My Turbo S Pics (r0nd3L)*

Hey! there's my twin brother http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by Lorem at 1:56 PM 2-28-2006_


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: My Turbo S Pics (Lorem)*

does the caractere spoiler come standard on PG beetles????


----------



## r0nd3L (Nov 1, 2005)

That TS with Senekas looks so mean, it ain't even funny. Sad he is getting rid of those rims. I wonder FMIC is that?


----------



## SILVERTURBO1 (Jul 12, 2005)

*Re: (r0nd3L)*

he's actually keeping those sik rims. Good choice on his part. Sweet rims and sweet ride


----------



## SILVERTURBO1 (Jul 12, 2005)

*Re: (SILVERTURBO1)*

ROND31, NICE RIDE, LOOKS NICE BRO


----------



## r0nd3L (Nov 1, 2005)

*Re: My Turbo S Pics (r0nd3L)*

Updated pics...


----------



## 2002turboS (May 20, 2002)

*Re: My Turbo S Pics (r0nd3L)*

You got clears! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: My Turbo S Pics (2002turboS)*

Nice man. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif No chip?


----------



## r0nd3L (Nov 1, 2005)

*Re: My Turbo S Pics (Billsbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Billsbug* »_Nice man. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif No chip? 

Lol, not yet, Bill. Trying to save up for one, but something always gets in a way. I'll try to not buy anything now and see if I can save


----------



## Lorem (Nov 19, 2003)

*Re: My Turbo S Pics (r0nd3L)*

Regarding the Caractere spoiler...
After I installed the aftermarket spoiler I decided to disable the factory spoiler (I've been warn of instability with dual spoiler). During this past winter, I notice chunks of snow was floating upward on my rear window at high speed (70+). Is this a bad/or/good sign?
It's summer now and I have the factory spoiler back in action. I'll do a test with a few strings and paper ball to test the effect of dual spoiler.
I'm now a skeptic of dual spoiler problem. I think the truth maybe the opposite.
... I'll report back...


----------



## slugII (Apr 5, 2002)

*Re: My Turbo S Pics (Lorem)*

Motor oil is an engine mod







????

Oh and on the wing.. Yeah it looks cool, but it has been long known that compining a rear spoiler with the stock 1.8T autometed spoiler may actually decrease performance.
It may actually cause lift on the rear at high speed with both spoilers deployed.
This was actually put otu in a technical service bulliten (TSB) from VW in 2000.








But I have one too...It came from the dealer that way a few months before the TSB was released.


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: My Turbo S Pics (Lorem)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lorem* »_... I'll report back...

If ya live to tell the tale matey, arrrrrrrrrrrrr...


----------



## r0nd3L (Nov 1, 2005)

*Re: My Turbo S Pics (Lorem)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lorem* »_Regarding the Caractere spoiler...
After I installed the aftermarket spoiler I decided to disable the factory spoiler (I've been warn of instability with dual spoiler). During this past winter, I notice chunks of snow was floating upward on my rear window at high speed (70+). Is this a bad/or/good sign?
It's summer now and I have the factory spoiler back in action. I'll do a test with a few strings and paper ball to test the effect of dual spoiler.
I'm now a skeptic of dual spoiler problem. I think the truth maybe the opposite.
... I'll report back...

I can't wait for the results on that one! I was thinking of disabling my spoiler too, but I guess I'll wait on that one.
slugII, I count engine oil as modification since I'm not using OEM oil or even same viscosity oil, so it's modification of some sort.


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: My Turbo S Pics (r0nd3L)*


_Quote, originally posted by *r0nd3L* »_slugII, I count engine oil as modification since I'm not using OEM oil or even same viscosity oil, so it's modification of some sort.

Yeah man, it's a major mod, haven't u seen the Castroil commercial?! "The manual says what your engine CAN do, now see what your engine WANTS to do!"







j/k r0nd3L


----------



## r0nd3L (Nov 1, 2005)

*Re: My Turbo S Pics (Billsbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Billsbug* »_Yeah man, it's a major mod, haven't u seen the Castroil commercial?! "The manual says what your engine CAN do, now see what your engine WANTS to do!"







j/k r0nd3L









As a matter of fact, this mod is so great that I gained 7whp


----------



## r0nd3L (Nov 1, 2005)

*Re: My Turbo S Pics (r0nd3L)*

New pics from local get together. Thanks to tivs31 for awesome pictures!








This is very sick sounding R32 that I cruised to the GTG with:


----------



## Loren Wallace (Oct 15, 2005)

i like the first updated shot http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif car looks good


----------



## Lorem (Nov 19, 2003)

*Re: My Turbo S Pics (r0nd3L)*

Some of the best night shots I've seen here. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by Lorem at 2:37 PM 8-29-2006_


----------



## slugII (Apr 5, 2002)

*Re: My Turbo S Pics (r0nd3L)*


_Quote, originally posted by *r0nd3L* »_
As a matter of fact, this mod is so great that I gained 7whp









That's verified??? You paid a dyno pull to see what your oil did?
I suppose the snow box was worth 10 hp








Get a chip and a full exhaust and cut out the bottom of the air box.
Then the turbo s will wake up. Probably even take the R-32 out.
and get some springs and struts.
But no, oil is not an engine modification and neither is switching from 92 octane gas to 93 octane


----------



## r0nd3L (Nov 1, 2005)

*Re: My Turbo S Pics (slugII)*

Lol, dude I was being sarcastic!
I have 42 Draft Designs 3" Turbo back on order. So, when I get it I'll do the installation and Giac chip at the same time.
Do you think it's better cutting bottom of the airbox or just getting cone filter? I don't want to cut anything and keep the stock parts in case I need to sell the car and need to return to stock condition.
How about I change "Engine Mods" section to just "Engine" so oil won't be confused as being modification. Happy?










_Modified by r0nd3L at 2:05 PM 8-29-2006_


----------



## silversport (Aug 8, 2001)

*Re: My Turbo S Pics (r0nd3L)*

Car looks sweet rond3l! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## slugII (Apr 5, 2002)

*Re: My Turbo S Pics (r0nd3L)*

I had a neuspeed p-flow. 
My maf failed a few times and I drilled the bottom of my airbox out.
I think the stock box with the bottom drilled out is better and I seem to blow fewer MAF's.
Plus it looks stock!
No-one you sell it to wil know the difference except for the sound. and if you really need to go back to stock just pick one up at a junk yard.


----------



## r0nd3L (Nov 1, 2005)

Hey, Lorem, I sent you a PM


----------



## -KIX- (Nov 25, 2004)

*Re: My Turbo S Pics (silversport)*

great car X2


----------



## r0nd3L (Nov 1, 2005)

One new pic:








Just washed it


----------



## grumpieleesa (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: My Turbo S Pics (r0nd3L)*

I really like the Grey, with the greyish rims! nicely done!


----------



## r0nd3L (Nov 1, 2005)

*Re: My Turbo S Pics (grumpieleesa)*

Went and took some more pictures at the same garage, but this time with a tripod. However, I'm no photographer and pictures pretty much suck.


----------



## Loren Wallace (Oct 15, 2005)

looking great man http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif How does that exhaust sound?


----------



## r0nd3L (Nov 1, 2005)

It's actually pretty quite for being 3 inch. I really love it though. I can cruise without any noise on the highway, and once I get on it, it screams deeply.


----------



## Loren Wallace (Oct 15, 2005)

nice.


----------



## r0nd3L (Nov 1, 2005)

*Re: (J Eagan)*

Sound clip: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mLv_53Pa0nQ
It's idle/rev only, but I'll get a drive-by later on.
This was taken with new Canon SD800 7MP camera, btw.


----------



## r0nd3L (Nov 1, 2005)

Few pics with friend's tC:
















Dang mine needs to be dropped








Me thinks after a chip I'm saving for a coilover setup. Bilstein, Koni, H&R, or B&G - lol so hard to choose...


_Modified by r0nd3L at 9:31 PM 11-1-2006_


----------



## jd007 (Mar 17, 2005)

i'm your twin.
























jd


----------



## r0nd3L (Nov 1, 2005)

Your TS is sick man! Looks mean as hell with CF hood, black wheels and FMIC, and so on


----------



## jd007 (Mar 17, 2005)

*Re: (r0nd3L)*

thanks. i am trading the aristos for a set of bbs rc's, that are powder coated black. tey will look sik.
jd


----------



## r0nd3L (Nov 1, 2005)

*Re: (jd007)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jd007* »_thanks. i am trading the aristos for a set of bbs rc's, that are powder coated black. tey will look sik.
jd

Can't wait! Don't see RCs on bugs everyday, and not to mention black ones. Send me a pic when you get them on


----------



## jd007 (Mar 17, 2005)

*Re: (r0nd3L)*









i'll try and get a better pic later.
jd


----------



## r0nd3L (Nov 1, 2005)

*Re: (jd007)*

Lol, didn't know you were getting them today, but damn they look SICK http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## jd007 (Mar 17, 2005)

*Re: (r0nd3L)*

















better pix. it rained last night, so it's dirty.
jd


----------



## r0nd3L (Nov 1, 2005)

Absolutely sick, jd! I just got mine tinted 20% all around and it looks pretty nice. Hopefully, I don't get into too much trouble since it's illegal to tint front windows here








Just wondering, what kind of suspension are you running?


----------



## jd007 (Mar 17, 2005)

*Re: (r0nd3L)*

koni yellows all the way around. nuespeed race springs, 2" drop. neuspeed 28mm front and rear sways, neuspeed shock tower bar.
jd
i want coilovers tho. i wanna go lower.


----------



## r0nd3L (Nov 1, 2005)




----------



## r0nd3L (Nov 1, 2005)

20% Tint


----------



## eurobubble (Oct 11, 2006)

*Re: (r0nd3L)*

drool. ur car is awesome. drool some more.


----------



## r0nd3L (Nov 1, 2005)

*Re: (eurobubble)*

Got a new tow hook cover:


----------



## 59MICROBUS (Dec 6, 2005)

Can you tell me where you got your rear spoiler and exhaust from ? Thanks ,PAUL.


----------



## r0nd3L (Nov 1, 2005)

You got a message, Paul.


----------



## r0nd3L (Nov 1, 2005)

*Re: (r0nd3L)*

Sold my old wheels and got a different set, OZ Superleggera.
They will be going on the car hopefully at the end of this month if it gets warmer...




























_Modified by r0nd3L at 2:57 PM 2-3-2007_


----------



## GooberMT (Feb 7, 2007)

i like your beetle s a lot. I remember when we used to own a silver beetle s. it was a fun car!


----------



## flandoman (Aug 5, 2005)

*Re: (r0nd3L)*

what are the old wheels 


_Modified by flandoman at 9:02 PM 2-6-2007_


----------



## r0nd3L (Nov 1, 2005)

*Re: (flandoman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *flandoman* »_what are the old wheels 

Mille Miglia HT3 18x8" in gray.


----------



## r0nd3L (Nov 1, 2005)

New wheels on for little while:


----------



## Loren Wallace (Oct 15, 2005)

SL's are beautiful http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## r0nd3L (Nov 1, 2005)

Here is one picture from yesterday's winter cruise:








Hopefully the car will be lower next weekend










_Modified by r0nd3L at 11:16 AM 2-11-2007_


----------



## RDY4TKF (Nov 6, 2002)

*Re: (r0nd3L)*

Your car looks bad A$$!!! 
Nice wheels










_Modified by RDY4TKF at 4:50 PM 2-12-2007_


----------



## nansaidh (Feb 8, 2002)

Looks awesome. Source for the antenna? And how'd you do the xenons? 
Geez; I only got my Turbo S this weekend and already I'm thinkin mods. Gawd somebody stop me!!!!! 
Nancy


----------



## MattP (Nov 14, 2002)

*Re: (nansaidh)*

Are those oem hid's?
I did disable my upper spoiler when I installed my charactere wing. Had the rising water problem too. looking good man!


----------



## r0nd3L (Nov 1, 2005)

*Re: (MattP)*

I got the antenna from http://aiwana.com/.
Those are real OEM HIDs. I was browsing eBay and found them! Talk about rare coincidence. I also bought Bosch/AL Ballasts from the same guy I bought the headlights from. Now, only the 10-pin plugs that connect to the back of the HID housing was needed. I found the parts numbers and ordered plugs, seals, and wire leads from http://www.1stvwparts.com.
I also bought leveling switch (rheostat) from ECStuning.com along with their MKIV wiring kit.
Here is a list of plugs/seals/wire leads that are needed:








(2) 1J0 973 735 - plugs








(18) 000 979 225 (2,5 mm²) - wire leads








(18) 357 972 741 B (2,5 mm²) - seals

Then, I made this wiring diagram and followed it.








I mounted the ballasts inside of the fender linear since there is a perfect spot for them there.
I had some problems with high-beams, though. They wouldn't turn off without switching the lights completely. I figured it is because the high-beam solenoid in HID headlight doesn't draw enough power and therefore car thinks there isn't a bulb connected. What I did to fix this problem, connected a small 12V bulb in the passenger headlight to the same wire going to high-beam solenoid. That fixed my problem and everything works fine now. Although, the bulb is a little ghetto since it just hangs inside my bumper










_Modified by r0nd3L at 10:25 AM 2-13-2007_


----------



## r0nd3L (Nov 1, 2005)

Also, what's the quickest way to disable the spoiler?


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (r0nd3L)*


_Quote, originally posted by *r0nd3L* »_Here is one picture from yesterday's winter cruise:









Welcome to the Hypno-Bug Club! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## r0nd3L (Nov 1, 2005)

*Re: (Billsbug)*

Did some photoshops of how I would like my car to look later on.
































Let me know which one is the best


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (r0nd3L)*


_Quote, originally posted by *r0nd3L* »_Did some photoshops of how I would like my car to look later on. 

Get '04+ mirrors first.


----------



## r0nd3L (Nov 1, 2005)

*Re: (Billsbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Billsbug* »_
Get '04+ mirrors first.









It would be major pain because I'd have to shave the side markers. And besides, I prefer the look of older mirrors without signals, looks more european.


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (r0nd3L)*


_Quote, originally posted by *r0nd3L* »_It would be major pain because I'd have to shave the side markers. 

No, u just leave them.


----------



## r0nd3L (Nov 1, 2005)

*Re: (Billsbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Billsbug* »_
No, u just leave them. 

Not in my mind, lol. I think it looks tacky with both of them. It's either that or that.


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (r0nd3L)*


_Quote, originally posted by *r0nd3L* »_
Not in my mind, lol. I think it looks tacky with both of them. It's either that or that.

I know, I know, I was just tryin' to distract you from shaving the hood!


----------



## r0nd3L (Nov 1, 2005)

*Re: (Billsbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Billsbug* »_
I know, I know, I was just tryin' to distract you from shaving the hood!









LOL.


----------



## OLD GHOST (Mar 7, 2003)

*Re: (r0nd3L)*

nice choice in rims. the S is lookin good man.


----------



## gtrguy523 (Oct 24, 2006)

*Re: (SILVERTURBO1)*

where did you get that FMIC????


----------



## r0nd3L (Nov 1, 2005)

*Re: (OLD GHOST)*

OLD GHOST, damn your white bug looks awesome. Are those gray or silver SLs? Can't really tell by the pic.


----------



## OLD GHOST (Mar 7, 2003)

*Re: (r0nd3L)*

ha thanks man. theyre dirty as hell race silver's.. plus the photo has been treated a bit and its in the parking garage..
i got em right after the silvers came out.


----------



## r0nd3L (Nov 1, 2005)

*Re: (OLD GHOST)*

Some pictures from March 24th cruise. Too bad I didn't receive suspension in time for this.


----------



## r0nd3L (Nov 1, 2005)

*Re: (r0nd3L)*

Put H&R Race Springs and Bilstein Sport shocks/struts and snapped few quick pics. I wish the rear end was a little lower


































_Modified by r0nd3L at 8:32 PM 3-27-2007_


----------



## GTIScottie (Dec 18, 2006)

*Re: (r0nd3L)*

Your Beetle looks fabulous! If a day ever comes when VW announces that they will put the 2.0T in the Beetle, it's mine!


----------



## 1.8Beetle (May 26, 2006)

*Re: (r0nd3L)*


_Quote, originally posted by *r0nd3L* »_Put H&R Race Springs and Bilstein Sport shocks/struts and snapped few quick pics. I wish the rear end was a little lower










Give it time it will settle. Mine did. 
BTW those wheels are much better than the last set. Looks SICK. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## r0nd3L (Nov 1, 2005)

*Re: (1.8Beetle)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1.8Beetle* »_
Give it time it will settle. Mine did. 
BTW those wheels are much better than the last set. Looks SICK. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Thanks








They've been used for 20,000 miles before, so I doubt that much settling will occur. However, I'm pretty happy with the ride height now. My driveway is on the hill so it makes the rear little higher and therefore making me pissed


----------



## r0nd3L (Nov 1, 2005)

Went to UIC to take placement tests today and managed to snap few quick pictures.


----------



## r0nd3L (Nov 1, 2005)

Snapped few pics at the park today and also one of boost gauge showing 17psi








































































































Sorry if it's a little too many pics...


----------



## ginanana (Mar 25, 2006)

*Re: (r0nd3L)*


_Quote, originally posted by *r0nd3L* »_ I wish the rear end was a little lower










Just stick some fat people in the back seat, it'll lower


----------



## anit_x (Nov 14, 2006)

*Re: (ginanana)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ginanana* »_
Just stick some fat people in the back seat, it'll lower









Haha. No ****
Great pictures, man. So, so, so jealous of the S.


----------



## SwinginChad (Nov 28, 2006)

*Re: (J Eagan)*

sweet ride. whats the difference between the turbo and turbo s? (my mom has a turbo convertible)


----------



## r0nd3L (Nov 1, 2005)

*Re: (SwinginChad)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SwinginChad* »_sweet ride. whats the difference between the turbo and turbo s? (my mom has a turbo convertible)

Here are main differences:
-AWP 1.8T 180HP motor vs. AWW 150HP (although it's only software difference)
-02M 6 speed gearbox vs. 5 speed or AT.
-Different front and rear bumpers
-Different wheels (17" BBS)
-All black interior with black/silver seats and aluminum accents throughout (pedals, handles, steering wheel, door pins, knob, etc)
That's about it off top of my head.


----------



## OLD GHOST (Mar 7, 2003)

*Re: (r0nd3L)*

looks great man. makes me







at myself. need to get that TLC mindset back or time


----------



## r0nd3L (Nov 1, 2005)

*Re: (OLD GHOST)*

Here are some pictures from April 28th CVO Autocross. It was my first one and was a BLAST!
























































Sorry for so many










_Modified by r0nd3L at 9:34 PM 5-6-2007_


----------



## OLD GHOST (Mar 7, 2003)

*Re: (r0nd3L)*

f**ckin awesome! i almost got on the track a bit ago with one of our GTG's but things didnt fall in place so..
glad to see you using it to the fullest!


----------



## r0nd3L (Nov 1, 2005)

*Re: (OLD GHOST)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OLD GHOST* »_f**ckin awesome! i almost got on the track a bit ago with one of our GTG's but things didnt fall in place so..
glad to see you using it to the fullest!


It was awesome








Track would be even more fun though and not as hard on the car besides the brakes. Be sure to get the heck out there next time


----------



## JimmyD (Apr 30, 2001)

*Re: (r0nd3L)*


_Quote, originally posted by *r0nd3L* »_
It was awesome








Track would be even more fun though and not as hard on the car besides the brakes. Be sure to get the heck out there next time









r0nd3L....
The ride is lookin sweet! It's crazy we haven't met in person yet! I'm sure I'll see you around this summer though.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## r0nd3L (Nov 1, 2005)

*Re: (JimmyD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JimmyD* »_
r0nd3L....
The ride is lookin sweet! It's crazy we haven't met in person yet! I'm sure I'll see you around this summer though.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









Yeah dude, every gtg I hope to see your bug, but nope never happens


----------



## JimmyD (Apr 30, 2001)

*Re: (r0nd3L)*


_Quote, originally posted by *r0nd3L* »_
Yeah dude, every gtg I hope to see your bug, but nope never happens
















yeah, well the bug hasn't been on the road for about 8 months now!!! It's not street legal anymore! (emmissions whaaat!?!?)








Plus, Jenni (my wife, "SpedRacer" on Vortex) and I usually roll up to GTGs in her JazzBlue 20th. (...maybe you've seen it? black aristos, joey lights, CF hood)
I'm rollin in my Mk4 Jetta Wagon these days. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## r0nd3L (Nov 1, 2005)

*Re: (JimmyD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JimmyD* »_







yeah, well the bug hasn't been on the road for about 8 months now!!! It's not street legal anymore! (emmissions whaaat!?!?)








Plus, Jenni (my wife, "SpedRacer" on Vortex) and I usually roll up to GTGs in her JazzBlue 20th. (...maybe you've seen it? black aristos, joey lights, CF hood)
I'm rollin in my Mk4 Jetta Wagon these days. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Lol, what do you do with the car then


----------



## JimmyD (Apr 30, 2001)

*Re: (r0nd3L)*


_Quote, originally posted by *r0nd3L* »_
Lol, what do you do with the car then









Well, eventually, we're going to DE-tune it... It's got over 140,000 miles on it now... been in a handful of wrecks, a lot of track time on the power and drive trains, so we're going to de-tune it, make it street legal again and just make it a retro Sunday cruiser! 
It's certainly a LOOOONG term goal, but eventually, I hope to have it pretty much stripped of the performance goodies and the only mods I want to have on it will be a retro two-tone paint job, some painted steelies, air-bag suspension (for Sunday-cruise-scrapin!), a retro roofrack (Flat 4 or Pip if I can get my hands on one) and a stereo that bumps. 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## r0nd3L (Nov 1, 2005)

*Re: (JimmyD)*

Gotcha. You must have modded the heck out of it eh?


----------



## r0nd3L (Nov 1, 2005)

*Re: (r0nd3L)*

Just had the car detailed...


























































_Modified by r0nd3L at 6:31 AM 6-29-2007_


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (r0nd3L)*

2 shiny.


----------



## r0nd3L (Nov 1, 2005)

Few new pics from the meet.


----------



## Chi Town TDI (Nov 12, 2006)

*Re: (r0nd3L)*

Wow, I might have to make it to a Eurotek meet to see this thing. And that x5 with 22s looks SICK! Nice car man..


----------



## Lorem (Nov 19, 2003)

*Re: (r0nd3L)*

some real nice pics there. what camera are you using?


----------



## Y2kPython (May 31, 2003)

Dang you people and your euroswitches!


----------



## r0nd3L (Nov 1, 2005)

*Re: (Lorem)*

Took first @ CVO Midwest Treffen today, out of 3 New Beetles....
It rained the whole time during the show, but it was still awesome.
















The silver one has 12V VR6 swap, but not big fan of the other stuff...









































_Modified by r0nd3L at 10:48 PM 8-19-2007_


_Modified by r0nd3L at 4:36 PM 8-20-2007_


----------



## r0nd3L (Nov 1, 2005)

*Re: (r0nd3L)*

Bump, somehow it didn't get out of archives...


----------



## eurobubble (Oct 11, 2006)

*Re: (r0nd3L)*


_Quote, originally posted by *r0nd3L* »_The silver one has 12V VR6 swap, but not big fan of the other stuff...









why do people like those pods







...and at least the engine was done right


----------



## r0nd3L (Nov 1, 2005)

*Re: (eurobubble)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eurobubble* »_
why do people like those pods







...and at least the engine was done right









Don't ask me...
Anyway, future plans are to get Ground Control coilover sleeves to lower the car more. Also, shave front and rear bumpers, hood with wiper cowl, and rear hatch shaved.


----------



## SMG8vT (Oct 8, 2004)

*Re: (r0nd3L)*

Coilover sleeves are garbage. Get a real set of quality coilovers or don't even bother.


----------



## r0nd3L (Nov 1, 2005)

*Re: (SomeMacGuy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SomeMacGuy* »_Coilover sleeves are garbage. Get a real set of quality coilovers or don't even bother.

I beg to differ... Ground Control makes good stuff and they know what they're doing. The springs they use are Eibach and they make perches here in US. They're not your typical eBay sleeves.
I'd rather put money away for other stuff.


_Modified by r0nd3L at 8:19 AM 8-22-2007_


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (r0nd3L)*


_Quote, originally posted by *r0nd3L* »_Took first @ CVO Midwest Treffen today, out of 3 New Beetles....
It rained the whole time during the show, but it was still awesome.









Lookin ' good man!

_Quote, originally posted by *r0nd3L* »_The silver one has 12V VR6 swap, but not big fan of the other stuff...









Sammy Davis Jesus!







A VR6 swap and then he puts that crap on his car?!


----------



## BeetleRape (Nov 1, 2006)

*Re: (Billsbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Billsbug* »_
Lookin ' good man!
Sammy Davis Jesus!







A VR6 swap and then he puts that crap on his car?!











common guys!!!!!
dont you know those lil vents add like 37 HP????
its not like he put them on there because they look good....
YEEZUS!!!!


----------



## r0nd3L (Nov 1, 2005)

*Re: (BeetleRape)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BeetleRape* »_

common guys!!!!!
dont you know those lil vents add like 37 HP????
its not like he put them on there because they look good....
YEEZUS!!!!






























You should be happy you didn't see it up close. Those vent pods have about 1" gap by the fender, which made it way worse.


----------



## r0nd3L (Nov 1, 2005)

Really getting sick of the raked look


----------



## eurobubble (Oct 11, 2006)

*Re: (r0nd3L)*


_Quote, originally posted by *r0nd3L* »_
You should be happy you didn't see it up close. Those vent pods have about 1" gap by the fender, which made it way worse.

thats for downforce man....with that engine he needs it so he can keep his rear wheels planted...come on i thought u would knoo that...


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (r0nd3L)*


_Quote, originally posted by *r0nd3L* »_Really getting sick of the raked look









Wut do u mean, do u mean the front is lower than the back?


----------



## r0nd3L (Nov 1, 2005)

*Re: (Billsbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Billsbug* »_
Wut do u mean, do u mean the front is lower than the back?









Yup.


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (r0nd3L)*

So ghetto cut a coil off the back springs.


----------



## r0nd3L (Nov 1, 2005)

*Re: (Billsbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Billsbug* »_So ghetto cut a coil off the back springs.









Looks like I'll have to, but I'll think about that.
I will want to sell them once I get GCs and I don't think cut ones would sell too well.


----------



## r0nd3L (Nov 1, 2005)

*Re: (r0nd3L)*

Found some more sweet pics from Treffen of .







ubnoxious:., our local VW club.
I'm that retarded kid next to my car throwing a V.
























Thanks for Matt's dad for pics


----------



## Wagon mafya (Apr 1, 2007)

were was i for that pic. was that after i left?


----------



## r0nd3L (Nov 1, 2005)

*Re: (Wagon mafya)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wagon mafya* »_were was i for that pic. was that after i left?

Yeah, that's after you and John left.


----------



## r0nd3L (Nov 1, 2005)

*Re: (r0nd3L)*

Some point and shoot pics I took from today's GTG, if I can call that with this weak turnout...


----------



## 71DubBugBug (Dec 3, 2006)

Hey, I think I know you. 
We go to school together.


----------



## sxedub (Jul 27, 2005)

*Re: My Turbo S Pics (r0nd3L)*

looks awesome http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## r0nd3L (Nov 1, 2005)

Thanks


----------



## PzwoTDI (Apr 6, 2000)

*Re: (r0nd3L)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif That's a clean S


----------



## eurobubble (Oct 11, 2006)

*Re: (r0nd3L)*

i love how u can keep dents away from ur side skirts....some how i cant seem to keep dents away from them


----------



## SMG8vT (Oct 8, 2004)

*Re: (eurobubble)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eurobubble* »_i love how u can keep dents away from ur side skirts....some how i cant seem to keep dents away from them









Nah, you just suck at driving, I don't have any either.


----------



## eurobubble (Oct 11, 2006)

*Re: (SomeMacGuy)*

OUCH MAN!!!!!

i never hit any curbs but im not the first owner of this car, my grandfather passed it down to me and my dad also drives it sometimes...i just figured that i hit something bc i didnt kno where these curb marks were coming from


----------



## r0nd3L (Nov 1, 2005)

*Re: (eurobubble)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eurobubble* »_i love how u can keep dents away from ur side skirts....some how i cant seem to keep dents away from them










Don't worry, my car isn't perfect. Passenger door is majorly effed








I put stock orange side markers back on today. Honestly, I think they look better than clear ones. Clear ones also not sealed well and leaked a lot of water inside


















_Modified by r0nd3L at 7:11 PM 9-8-2007_


----------



## r0nd3L (Nov 1, 2005)

Went to Byron drag strip today with Euroteknik guys.
My best was 14.5 @ 94MPH, I was kind of hoping for quicker, but I don't have that many mods (exhaust+intake+chip).


----------



## JimmyD (Apr 30, 2001)

*Re: (r0nd3L)*


_Quote, originally posted by *r0nd3L* »_Went to Byron drag strip today with Euroteknik guys.
My best was 14.5 @ 94MPH, I was kind of hoping for quicker, but I don't have that many mods (exhaust+intake+chip).









*Awesome R/T!!! * http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
With practice (...and maybe tire pressure adjustments) you should be able to get down to a 2.000 60' which will do wonders for your overall times.
Great job! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Oldskoolvwlover v9.0 (Aug 4, 2004)

*Re: (r0nd3L)*


_Quote, originally posted by *r0nd3L* »_
Don't worry, my car isn't perfect. Passenger door is majorly effed








I put stock orange side markers back on today. Honestly, I think they look better than clear ones. Clear ones also not sealed well and leaked a lot of water inside

















_Modified by r0nd3L at 7:11 PM 9-8-2007_


nice garage floor..... I need to put some work into my garage http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Good1Spd (Oct 12, 2003)

nice garage!!
Love those OEM HID make the car look so good!


----------



## r0nd3L (Nov 1, 2005)

Had a good day today.
Ran 14.300 @ 96.3mph. 60' was 2.217 (I know not great, but for me it's good).










_Modified by r0nd3L at 7:13 AM 9-24-2007_


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: (r0nd3L)*

Nice car http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## r0nd3L (Nov 1, 2005)

*Re: (FastAndFurious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FastAndFurious* »_Nice car http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Thanks








Too bad I won't be at h2o







I'd love to see your car and others as well.


----------



## r0nd3L (Nov 1, 2005)

*Re: (r0nd3L)*



















































_Modified by r0nd3L at 9:24 PM 9-24-2007_


----------



## r0nd3L (Nov 1, 2005)

*Re: (r0nd3L)*

Small meet yesterday, it was cold, brrrrrr.


----------



## ginanana (Mar 25, 2006)

Very pretty pics


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (r0nd3L)*


_Quote, originally posted by *r0nd3L* »_Small meet yesterday, it was cold, brrrrrr.

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 1, 2002)

*Re: (Billsbug)*

Portillo's?


----------



## r0nd3L (Nov 1, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Portillo's?









Haha yeah


----------



## Gans (Oct 31, 2004)

*Re: (r0nd3L)*

bump for the raddest New Beetle around!


----------



## r0nd3L (Nov 1, 2005)

*Re: (Gans)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Gans* »_bump for the raddest New Beetle around!

Haha, thanks








Too bad it's almost stock now


----------



## g60_corrado_91 (Oct 25, 2004)

*Re: (r0nd3L)*


_Quote, originally posted by *r0nd3L* »_
Too bad it's almost stock now









What do you mean? 
And your 60' is still slightly better than mine (2.244, but I trapped 1mph faster). 
Also, I didn't know you were at that March 24th Chicago Cruise with the homicide on 294. Which "group" were you? I think I was the 2nd group since we were all split up.


----------



## r0nd3L (Nov 1, 2005)

*Re: (g60_corrado_91)*


_Quote, originally posted by *g60_corrado_91* »_
What do you mean? 
And your 60' is still slightly better than mine (2.244, but I trapped 1mph faster). 
Also, I didn't know you were at that March 24th Chicago Cruise with the homicide on 294. Which "group" were you? I think I was the 2nd group since we were all split up.

Honestly, I don't freaking remember which group I was in. Either in the middle or towards the end, I think.


----------



## g60_corrado_91 (Oct 25, 2004)

*Re: (r0nd3L)*


_Quote, originally posted by *r0nd3L* »_
Honestly, I don't freaking remember which group I was in. Either in the middle or towards the end, I think.

Well, do you remember seeing a CW GTI with brown rims on it? Those were my short lived now bent rims that I may still use for auto x. I was near sloJTI and that Audi S4 when they were racing on Lake Shore Drive.


----------



## r0nd3L (Nov 1, 2005)

*Re: (g60_corrado_91)*


_Quote, originally posted by *g60_corrado_91* »_
Well, do you remember seeing a CW GTI with brown rims on it? Those were my short lived now bent rims that I may still use for auto x. I was near sloJTI and that Audi S4 when they were racing on Lake Shore Drive.

Nope. I was way behind you.


----------



## g60_corrado_91 (Oct 25, 2004)

*Re: (r0nd3L)*

I see. That was a pretty fun cruise, especially when we were going through Chicago with our loud cars. I can't believe that was back in March.


----------



## 71DubBugBug (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: (r0nd3L)*

sad that you sold it


----------



## localcali (Aug 25, 2007)

*Re: (71DubBugBug)*

did you already sell this?


----------



## r0nd3L (Nov 1, 2005)

*Re: (localcali)*


_Quote, originally posted by *localcali* »_did you already sell this?

Yea








Now have 2004 GTO.
I still have HIDs for sale. I should really get my lazy ass up, take some pics and post them up haha










_Modified by r0nd3L at 11:03 PM 2-5-2008_


----------



## localcali (Aug 25, 2007)

*Re: (r0nd3L)*

what did you get for it? and how much for the HID'S?


----------



## r0nd3L (Nov 1, 2005)

*Re: (localcali)*


_Quote, originally posted by *localcali* »_what did you get for it? and how much for the HID'S?

Let's just say I didn't get crap


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 1, 2002)

*Re: (r0nd3L)*


_Quote, originally posted by *r0nd3L* »_
Let's just say I didn't get crap









Should have kept it for a few more months.


----------



## r0nd3L (Nov 1, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
Should have kept it for a few more months.









Maybe... I just had good opportunity so I didn't want to miss it.


----------



## r0nd3L (Nov 1, 2005)

*Re: (r0nd3L)*

Just went through the whole thread. Man I miss it


----------



## OLD GHOST (Mar 7, 2003)

*Re: (r0nd3L)*


_Quote, originally posted by *r0nd3L* »_Just went through the whole thread. Man I miss it









wtf?why did you sell? and a GTO?


----------



## r0nd3L (Nov 1, 2005)

*Re: (OLD GHOST)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OLD GHOST* »_
wtf?why did you sell? and a GTO?

Yea I had enough of it. Just looking at pics makes me want to drive it little bit, but when I think about it and remember all the things I hated about it, it doesn't matter anymore.


----------



## 71DubBugBug (Dec 3, 2006)

has the dealer sold it yet?


----------



## OLD GHOST (Mar 7, 2003)

*Re: (r0nd3L)*


_Quote, originally posted by *r0nd3L* »_
Yea I had enough of it. Just looking at pics makes me want to drive it little bit, but when I think about it and remember all the things I hated about it, it doesn't matter anymore.

mang. i never knew you hated it that much. at least your post didnt lead me to think that... hope you stick around


----------



## r0nd3L (Nov 1, 2005)

*Re: (OLD GHOST)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OLD GHOST* »_
mang. i never knew you hated it that much. at least your post didnt lead me to think that... hope you stick around









Don't get me wrong, I didn't hate the car as a whole, it's just the little things. I loved to drive it and I loved how it looked. Main thing that got old is the tall roof line because the sun would ALWAYS bake and blind me. Thet interior also looks like arse on Beetles and that useless cluster got old. Also, FWD got annoying after a while with just 250wtq...


----------



## turbosric (Jun 24, 2008)

*Re: (Castor Troy)*

Dude your bug looks sick! i've been debating on putting that same spoiler on my turbo s!
 
 
Oh and is that gauge kit stock or not? cuz i've seen some tdi bugs and turbo s bugs with a gauge kit but i bought mine w/o one and i asked the dealership for one and they stated to not have any gauge kits for them!


----------



## 71DubBugBug (Dec 3, 2006)

thats not a stock kit


----------



## turbosric (Jun 24, 2008)

*Re: (71DubBugBug)*

i see! thanks!


----------



## 71DubBugBug (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: (turbosric)*

http://abdracing.com/Merchant2...8.25B
http://www.automotiveconcepts.....html


----------



## turbosric (Jun 24, 2008)

*Re: (71DubBugBug)*

Thank you much for those links! Greatly appreciate it!


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (turbosric)*

Someone told me ABD was out of business.








Doesn't look like it from their website.
Anyhow, nice "S"! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
"Hollywood"


----------

